# Ladies Vertical Challenge Teams



## mgk

There's going to be a new category for ladies' teams in the Vertical Challenge this year! Sounds like there will be good prizes for the top teams in this category, and more importantly, let's represent by creating as many teams as possible! If you want to be part of a team but can't rally a crew of female boaters, e-mail me and maybe I can help organize another team. Remember you don't necessarily have to paddle with your team. 
EddyFlower Vertical Challenge

-Maria
[email protected]


----------



## paulh

The VC sponsors have kicked down additional sic prizes just for the top lady competitors. As of now we pulled together the following loot:

- Go Pro Helmet Camera
- Kokatat Drytop 
- NRS Throw Bag
- Smith Optic Sunglasses
- Keen Shoes
- WRSI Helmet

I'm thinkin if we rally at least 3 all ladies teams we'll create a Womens Only division, if not we'll create a Top Ladies Individual category. Regardless we'll style the top ladies who compete in the Vertical Challenge. :mrgreen: 

More details to follow...


----------



## lmaciag

I got on a coed team before knowing all this! I guess I'll have to play with the boys this year...

So do the girls compete with out regard to class category?

Further thought - I know you threw out the competing on two teams idea, but I'd love to have a chance to play with the girls too! Reconsider? There'd be a small number of us doubing up. It's about the fun, so you could have a 'one prize per person' disclaimer, if someone doubles up, they pick between the prizes and EF can raffle the extra prize (and raise more money for FD).

Just a thought...
Laurie


----------



## riverchick

This sounds awesome! I'll be sure to get an all female team together from the buena vista/salida area.


----------



## twitch

*Ladies ladies...*

Laurie - all this chit chat about wanting to play with the girls too and doubling up.....  

On a more serious note, I think that if it were to get more ladies involved in the event, then that might not be such a bad idea.....

And don't forget people, there's more to this event than just paddling and picking up prizes. You can help raise funds for First Descents by soliciting "sponsors" for your team and also you can sign up / renew for AW for only $10! Don't wait until your friends start calling you out for NOT supporting the efforts of American Whitewater. Sign up soon and take advantage of that amazing offer that is being made possible by AW & The Front Range Paddling Association.

M to the C


----------



## paulh

Hey Laurie - If enough ladies rally teams then we'll create a Females Only division that will allow class V, IV, III, II runs. Still undecided on the competing on multiple teams ...more to follow.


----------



## Badazws6

Laurie, If you prefer to play with the girls instead of boys you could just take your funk to another team. ;-) I'm fairly certain we could find some other funky suspects to join.


----------



## CUkayakGirl

WOW Laurie, Matt seems to be kicking you off the team...
maybe we (girls) should all rebel and make a girls team :mrgreen: 

hum...
tempting.


----------



## Badazws6

Let me start off I like and approve of the goal of increasing interest in VC and Kayaking in general to everyone regardless of gender, race or sexual orientation. At the risk of sounding like a misogynist, which I have been accused of before by some of the present company. It always rubs me the wrong way when there are special categories for special subsets of the population that are really all playing on the same level. If you want to be on an all woman's team, I think that's great, but why do you have to have your own separate contest? Can't you play nice with everyone? What's next? Should I ask that there be a special contest just for white hetro sexual males between the age of 25 and 30 that are recovering catholics? Anyway, that's my opinion, flame away.

That being said I think Laurie has a reasonable compromise if you really want to play for both teams.

Big kudos to the VC team for putting on a great event.


----------



## caspermike

doubling up? pick a team. its about fundraising money for cancer patients to have the same fun we are having, so quit worrying about your prizes and start raising money.


----------



## lmaciag

CM- Did you actually READ the posts? I doubt it b/c nobody's worried about prizes. My idea eliminated that motivation. This is all about increasing participation, which in turn raises more money for First Descents. Please, don't put a negative light on this thread.

Matt - You aren't getting rid of me THAT fast. I made my commitment and will stick with it.

Mark - Hummmmmmm... you WOULD go there.

Christine - I'm there if we can do both!

Paul - You know you want to... the girls that are already registered are motivated. They could persuade other chicks that wouldn't normally get involved, especially if we could cross class categories. Maybe include a max number of girls on two teams. Say the ratio must be 2:3. You'd be guranteed three per team that isn't currently signed up! Definitely increase participation! Next year when people have been involved for a year, put the other plan into place.

Laurie


----------



## lmaciag

It's about getting people involved that might not otherwise participate. People feed on others. The more people there are, the more that is raised for a great cause. The competition makes it fun. If it's fun, people are more likely to tell others and come back in following years. Girls are under represented at this event. I think Paul has a great idea with a separate category. I'm just putting in my .02 with implementation from a chick's perspective. Get what I'm saying?


----------



## lmaciag

I was responding to a post that was there when I started typing... sorry if it seems I'm going off on a tangent.


----------



## mgk

hey, simmer down guys. The reason for a women's category, as Laurie said, is just to increase motivation among the ladies and represent an often-underrepresented population in kayaking. Whether or not it's against the rules to compete on 2 teams, let's all just have fun and raise some money for a good cause. 
-Maria


----------



## caspermike

ladies class would be cooland fair, but if they allow you 2 compete for 2 teams than they have to allow everybody else. plus logging everyrun for both teams would really be like 2 people kayaking not 1. anyways thats why you can do a run not with your team and count them towards your personal on the team login.


----------



## jennifer

Badazws6 - what do you mean we are all playing on the same level? Women have 40-60 times less testosterone, and it has been proven that testosterone improves one's athletic capabilities, in all areas from recovery, stamina, and strength. Name your favorite woman NFL player, or NBA player, or hell, how many women have acutally won a marathon or the tour de France? Use your brain before you post next time. The other brain.


----------



## CUkayakGirl

I agree with all the ladies so far. But to respond to CM, It would not be like two people kayaking instead of one because points would not count for both divisions. You would have to pick where the points went, therefore it is really just splitting up the point. 

But there are many problems with this; I have talked to Paul about it and is almost certain it will not happen.


I think women only teams are awesome, I love the idea but i hate breaking a comment I already had with the boys. Paul and I have talked and I am hoping that we can get enough women to also make a woman’s overall finals. 

boys, don't get all antsy about the girls teams...are you really that scared? hummmm

Christine


----------



## caspermike

if you want to split your points between two teams go ahead.


----------



## lmaciag

CM - When did EF put you in charge of the event?


----------



## CUkayakGirl

CM it is not about the freaking point for us! We were all just excited there were girl’s teams and we were trying any way possible to participate in both but not drop our commitment to our other teams.
But i am so glad we got your approval. 

Sorry Paul for all this bantering

Maybe we can find some girls on this forum that are not on teams find teams like Maria wanted.


----------



## caspermike

i'm not trying to be in charge and haven't been trying to be in charge. how about you ladies quite worrying about which teams you are on and start rasing money.


----------



## lmaciag

CM- You obviously DON'T get it. Go back and re-read the thread (or, read it for the first time as it seems you haven't) and maybe you will comprehend. Otherwise, will you just STOP! As Christine said, let us get back to the intended topic. PLEASE!!!


----------



## caspermike

you dont either, the first post was about giving you ladies a class to compete in to win prizes for your self. top 3 individual ladies get, what do you know prizes! that would be the only reason i see for changing teams in a fund raising event.


----------



## lmaciag

It's only been about increasing female participation. So, STOP!

It's not fair that you edit or delete your posts after someone has responded to them. 

Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## mmacdonald

*DIVAS wear skirts*

SWEET! outdoor DIVAS support all those lady paddlers!!! We'll spead the word! For all the ladies that are curious about kayaking we offer classes and gear throughout the summer for all you paddling needs.


mgk said:


> There's going to be a new category for ladies' teams in the Vertical Challenge this year! Sounds like there will be good prizes for the top teams in this category, and more importantly, let's represent by creating as many teams as possible! If you want to be part of a team but can't rally a crew of female boaters, e-mail me and maybe I can help organize another team. Remember you don't necessarily have to paddle with your team.
> EddyFlower Vertical Challenge
> 
> -Maria
> [email protected]


----------



## Badazws6

jennifer said:


> Badazws6 - what do you mean we are all playing on the same level? Women have 40-60 times less testosterone, and it has been proven that testosterone improves one's athletic capabilities, in all areas from recovery, stamina, and strength. Name your favorite woman NFL player, or NBA player, or hell, how many women have acutally won a marathon or the tour de France? Use your brain before you post next time. The other brain.


I'm saying I know more then one female boater better then I. From my perspective we are on the same level. For 99.99 percent of men there are women who are their equals or betters. It is just the ulta-elite men that totally dominate. How many guys can honestly say they don't know or know of a woman that couldn't at least compete? I haven't taken a poll but I don't think it would be a large portion of the population.


----------



## Gary E

I think it's a very cool idea too have an all womans event and teams. I love too see woman out there together with no probe, rope gun ect getting after it. 

Woman are not on the same playing field as men when it comes to kayaking as they have a survival mech and are smarter than men when it comes to survival and hucking themselves. So Bad, let the girls play and relax about your profiling issues. I woman team wouldn't have a good chance of being in the top 3.

I think it would be awesome to be sitting in an eddy and 4 chics just paddle by without saying a word. Like said above, the girls need to represent and hanging with us, they can only take so much.

Good Luck ladies
Gary


----------



## mgk

Thanks Gar!


----------



## jennifer

Okay Badazws6, since you still think we are on the same level, when was the last time you had to take a whole week off boating just because your mestrual cramps were too bad to get in a boat? Oh, this happens to you every month? Then I guess we are almost on the same level.

Just did a brain-storm, and I could name 1 female class V boater I know, and 89 male class V boaters.


----------



## paulh

On a happy warm fuzzy note...we have gotten enough interest in the Womens division and are in the process of developing the changes for it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Next year i'd like to get a Junior division going if we can rally the youth


----------



## paulh

*Womens Registration is up!!!*

Womens registration is good to go, one team already registered - check out the teams registered so far - Standings


----------

